# is pork bad for dogs??



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

a fella my mom cares for was telling her that pork-raw or cooked- is very bad for dogs and cause death. just wondering is this true? : victory:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My Lab is very allergic to pork amoungst other things so of course I wouldnt feed it


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

MRS.LooneyTune said:


> a fella my mom cares for was telling her that pork-raw or cooked- is very bad for dogs and cause death. just wondering is this true? : victory:


joking right?


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

my pup stole my gammon steak the other day and swallowed it 
was about an inch thick
and he massacres sosages


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

They should not ('should not' as in 'it isn't great but some still do'!) be fed any form of processed pork (bacon, sausages, etc) but fresh, unprocessed raw pork is OK in moderation, having said that it does not really add much to the diet if it is just the meat, and a lot of Dogs are allergic hense the moderation. : victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm unsure about this as well as i read the same thing about raw pork carrying a bug that consumed raw causes problems. However then i read a source that said it was just american pork but i cannot be sure if the pork i buy is imported or not.

I read all this when looking at suitable meat for my ferrets.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

They used ot say not to give dogs pork because of some sort of parasite/worm that was found in it. However, according to my butcher, it is no longer found in pork these days.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

The parasite is Trichinosis, or something along those lines. Generally it isn't found in pork from this country due to the health standards and regulations (meat cannot be fed at all, all facilities must be washable and washed so many times, etc).


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

JPP said:


> joking right?


 why would i be joking ?:whistling2:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

MRS.LooneyTune said:


> why would i be joking ?:whistling2:


well no one had ever told me not to feed pork to my puppy , thats all really


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

long term consumption of pork can cause liver failure in dogs.it happened to my friends dog


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It should be ok if fed in moderation.

Also, think about it - in the dog treat section of your pet shop - pig's ears, pig's trotters, pig's snouts...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I cant think of any thing more delightful that my dog chewing a soggy pig foot on my £1000 persian rug!!!

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

As with anything, fed in moderation from a good source should not cause a problem.

Mine have pigs trotters, ribs, pig liver/kidneys, they are having Pork Mince tonight for tea!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

white said:


> long term consumption of pork can cause liver failure in dogs.it happened to my friends dog


That's interesting, I know ham/bacon can cause pancreatitis (sp?) but not liver failure, think I might have to check this out!



Zoo-Man said:


> Also, think about it - in the dog treat section of your pet shop - pig's ears, pig's trotters, pig's snouts...


......bakers, pedigree, frolic, dentastix....:whistling2::lol2:
That said, pig's trotters, souts and ears carry little actual meat on them and should only be fed occasionally anyway. :2thumb:

Edit, just found this!:
Canine Liver Disease Diet
*Minerals and Supplements to Avoid*

*Potassium*: Diets for dogs with liver disease should avoid potassium. If your dog is not eating and therefore not getting any potassium your veterinarian may choose to give your pet the mineral through intravenous fluids. *Sodium:* Moderate restriction of dietary sodium if recommended for dogs that have a lower than normal appetite or if your pet has hypertension.
*Copper:* Diets low in copper are recommended for certain breeds such as Bedlington Terriers, Doberman Pinscher, Skye Terrier and West Highland White Terriers, Airedale Terrier, Bobtail, Boxer, Bull Terrier, Bulldog, Cocker Spaniel, Collie, Dachshund, Dalmatian, German Shepherd, Golden Retriever, Keeshond, Kerry Blue Terrier, Pekingese, Poodle, Samoyed, Schnauzer, Wirehaired Fox Terrier.
These breeds are prone to a form of liver disease called copper storage disease in which too much copper accumulates in the liver and causes problems with liver function. It should be noted that dogs with copper storage disease should not be given Vitamin C because it may increase the damage to the liver. If you have these breeds your dog's diet should center around foods low in copper such as beef, cheese, eggs and tomatoes. Avoid lamb, *pork* and duck. Check with veterinary nutrition experts for a complete list.


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

Thankyou every one for your replys, i should have made myself more clear as i was talking about fleshy meat pork, and obv not trotters and ears ect, also i didnt their main diet just as treat ect, thanks to eveyone for the replys


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My vet told me that as long as they are wormed regularly pork should be okay in moderation.
I have decided that moderation for me means one pigs ear a week for my dogs as I do not want to give them too much.
-
Elina


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

white said:


> long term consumption of pork can cause liver failure in dogs.it happened to my friends dog


 Meat cannot cause liver failure. If your friend's dog died from liver failure I don't see how it was caused by eaing pork. I have always fed all of my dogs pork, especially since I rear my own pigs. Never had anything untowards occur from eating pork.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

All my dogs are raw fed, and that includes pork, we have never had any problems. But then mine eat chicken and lamb as well, and how many times do I get told the bones will splinter!!! No they won't!

I would never put any chemicals into, or onto my dogs either ie no wormers, no Frontline (or similar products) and no annual vaccinations after puppy jabs. My dogs are all healthy!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shelley66 said:


> All my dogs are raw fed, and that includes pork, we have never had any problems. But then mine eat chicken and lamb as well, and how many times do I get told the bones will splinter!!! No they won't!
> 
> I would never put any chemicals into, or onto my dogs either ie no wormers, no Frontline (or similar products) and no annual vaccinations after puppy jabs. My dogs are all healthy!


 So if your dogs ever get ill you won't have them treated by a vet? I find this very disturbing. I also find it extremely disturbing that you won't worm or deflea them. All dogs pick up parasites. Illness is natural, but if you refuse to fight the things which would cause the illeness to be much much worse this isn't good. I'd be extremely interested to know if you have worm counts done on your dogs. How would you cope with a dog which had a flea allergy? Allowing your pets to be riddled with parasites is not something to boast about.
If you are paranoid about chemicals, I take it that you never bathe them, nor use anything to clean thweir bedding and your home, washing in nothing more than water?
All of my dogs and cats get flea treatment as necessary and wormed every 3 months. In 30 years keeping dogs, this was always the case and all my dogs live long and healthy lives too.It's worrying to think that if you have a puppy, it is allowed to continue through life, full of worms, while you do nothing because you have a 'thing' about chemicals which isn't rational.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

there are plenty of non-chemical alternatives these days, and they work just as well if not better in some cases. 

I have a friend whose two cats have never had any vaccinations, wormers, flea treatments etc, and only one of the two has ever needed to go to the vets, he got attacked by another cat and had a small wound. Neither of her cats has ever had fleas, and neither of them are riddled with parasites. In all honesty they are probably two of the healthiest cats i have ever met. Vaccinations/wormers/flea treatments are all non-compulsory things peddled by vets, I have even had a vet admit to me that the majority of vaccinations are unnecessary, and although currently unfounded, it is believed that some pets have suffered irreparable damage from yearly/ three yearly booster jabs


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> So if your dogs ever get ill you won't have them treated by a vet? I find this very disturbing. I also find it extremely disturbing that you won't worm or deflea them. All dogs pick up parasites. Illness is natural, but if you refuse to fight the things which would cause the illeness to be much much worse this isn't good. I'd be extremely interested to know if you have worm counts done on your dogs. How would you cope with a dog which had a flea allergy? Allowing your pets to be riddled with parasites is not something to boast about.
> If you are paranoid about chemicals, I take it that you never bathe them, nor use anything to clean thweir bedding and your home, washing in nothing more than water?
> All of my dogs and cats get flea treatment as necessary and wormed every 3 months. In 30 years keeping dogs, this was always the case and all my dogs live long and healthy lives too.It's worrying to think that if you have a puppy, it is allowed to continue through life, full of worms, while you do nothing because you have a 'thing' about chemicals which isn't rational.


Have to agree. Lack of worming and defleaing is worrying.



panther_87k said:


> there are plenty of non-chemical alternatives these days, and they work just as well if not better in some cases.
> 
> I have a friend whose two cats have never had any vaccinations, wormers, flea treatments etc, and only one of the two has ever needed to go to the vets, he got attacked by another cat and had a small wound. Neither of her cats has ever had fleas, and neither of them are riddled with parasites. In all honesty they are probably two of the healthiest cats i have ever met. *Vaccinations/wormers/flea treatments are all non-compulsory things peddled by vets,* I have even had a vet admit to me that the majority of vaccinations are unnecessary, and although currently unfounded, it is believed that some pets have suffered irreparable damage from yearly/ three yearly booster jabs


 
Hmmmmm I wonder why you can be prosicuted then for not doing so and allowing your dog or cat to suffer. If they did a worm count and found to be a high worm burdon, which was casing the dog any form of suffering, wether you think so or not, you can be prosicuted. Same with Fleas. 
And no, they are not 'Peddled by vets' for the sake of it. You can get them anywhere anyway, but because it is needed in order to keep your dog, and your family safe. If your dogs ahve never been wormed, you can guareentee that you will need worming aswell.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> there are plenty of non-chemical alternatives these days, and they work just as well if not better in some cases.
> 
> I have a friend whose two cats have never had any vaccinations, wormers, flea treatments etc, and only one of the two has ever needed to go to the vets, he got attacked by another cat and had a small wound. Neither of her cats has ever had fleas, and neither of them are riddled with parasites. In all honesty they are probably two of the healthiest cats i have ever met. Vaccinations/wormers/flea treatments are all non-compulsory things peddled by vets, I have even had a vet admit to me that the majority of vaccinations are unnecessary, and although currently unfounded, it is believed that some pets have suffered irreparable damage from yearly/ three yearly booster jabs


I agree with this to an extent but do believe that primary vaccinations are needed. I have seen kittens die of FIE due to none vaccination


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

It isn't really right to say "Dogs don't need vaccinations", "Dogs do need vaccinations" etc, because "Dogs" is generalising something which is individual. The only way to tell if a Dog needs vaccinations (be it puppy jabs or boosters) is to do titre testing before vaccination, and vaccinate accordingly. I would think that most (as in over 90%) puppies need at least primary vaccinations, some Vets feel it best to give puppy vaccinations then give the 1st booster, then drop the amount of vaccination by 10% for 2-3 years following, then stop and give none at all as by then the immune system would have naturally built up an immunity, but like any other course of Vaccination, without titre testing there is no way to know for definite...


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> * Hmmmmm I wonder why you can be prosicuted then for not doing so and allowing your dog or cat to suffer*. If they did a worm count and found to be a high worm burdon, which was casing the dog any form of suffering, wether you think so or not, you can be prosicuted. Same with Fleas.
> And no, they are not 'Peddled by vets' for the sake of it. You can get them anywhere anyway, but because *it is needed in order to keep your dog, and your family safe*. If your dogs ahve never been wormed, you can guareentee that you will need worming aswell.


this would only be relevant if said animal was suffering from an infestation. an infestation can be quite clearly seen, there are ways of telling if your pet has fleas/worms etc. my friends two cats quite clearly have not got a parasitic infestation, and never have done. 
and as i have said there are non-chemical alternatives to things like this.


if it was NEEDED then it would be compulsory, there are many, many dogs and cats that are completely healthy that are not given worm/flea treatments, and there are also many, many dogs and cats that are treated but still have major infestations.

i personally agree that the first puppy/kitten jabs should be given but no longer believe that the boosters are necessary.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I know it's dangerous for human giving dogs pork.They can gas you out:lol2:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MRS.LooneyTune said:


> a fella my mom cares for was telling her that pork-raw or cooked- is very bad for dogs and cause death. just wondering is this true? : victory:


You best tell that to the next wolf you see eating wild boar:whistling2:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I give my pup pork bones from the butcher and she is fine.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

gazz said:


> I know it's dangerous for human giving dogs pork.They can gas you out:lol2:.


Lol thats what i was thinking! if our dog ever had pork he was that ashamed of the gas he was kicking out he covered his face with his paws!!

:lol2::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> this would only be relevant if said animal was suffering from an infestation. an infestation can be quite clearly seen, there are ways of telling if your pet has fleas/worms etc. my friends two cats quite clearly have not got a parasitic infestation, and never have done.
> and as i have said there are non-chemical alternatives to things like this.
> 
> 
> ...


 You cannot always tell if a cat has worms. Just because you don't see tapeworm segments it don't mean it hasn't got tapeworm and threadworms are rarely seen. I have know people stand and tell me that they use this that or the other on theirt pet and it has no fleas, meanwhile they are absently scratching the fleabites up their legs and I can actually see the things on their pets. Denial is pretty powerful. After 35 years keeping cats and dogs and trying out every so called 'natural' method, I can tell you that they really do not work. I now ensure my cats and dogs (18 cats and more than 20 dogs) are wormed every 3 months with a safe prescription wormer and deflead as necessary with a safe prescription wormer. And in all the years I have kept this number of cats and dogs, I have never had anything untoward occur as a result of using these products.
You simply cannot state that your friend's cats have never had parasites. That's supposition on your part.You prefer to believe this. If they catch and eat mice etc, I can tell you that they will have worms.And they will at some point, have fleas. Over the years I must have tried everything, including lavender oil, citronella oil, garlic capsules, homeopathy and much more besides and since I prefer my animals not to have to suffer parasites, I use the appropriate medicines now.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pigs trotters*

on an episode of come dine with me last night,the host bought trotters to feed to his guests.They weren't impressed but I noted that they only cost 30p each and had plenty of meat on them.I thought if they are safe I might give them ago for the dogs.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sarahc said:


> on an episode of come dine with me last night,the host bought trotters to feed to his guests.They weren't impressed but I noted that they only cost 30p each and had plenty of meat on them.I thought if they are safe I might give them ago for the dogs.


There isn't actually a lot of meat on trotters. I know because I buy them for me. I love a supper of pigs trotters. However they are mostly bone and gristle. Delicious never the less.
Cheap meat for dogs could be ox tail, beef skirt, lamb ribs and neck of lamb, ox heart, ox cheek aswell as tripe. But it requires that you have access to a butcher and not simply a meat seller.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*butchers*

thanks,I'll try and get some of your suggestions.However real butchers are like hens teeth round here,they look like the real thing but when you go in you are told that everything is bought ready chopped into the required cuts.Marrow bones are proving a challenge to get hold of.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*butchers*



fenwoman said:


> There isn't actually a lot of meat on trotters. I know because I buy them for me. I love a supper of pigs trotters. However they are mostly bone and gristle. Delicious never the less.
> Cheap meat for dogs could be ox tail, beef skirt, lamb ribs and neck of lamb, ox heart, ox cheek aswell as tripe. But it requires that you have access to a butcher and not simply a meat seller.


After many attempts I have found a real butcher in a village nearby.I bought 4 trotters,one pigs tail some ox tail and 5 enormous marrow bones for £5.Feeling quite inspired by all the talk of more natural food.Butcher said ox cheek is no longer available as beasts heads aren't allowed since bse.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sarahc said:


> After many attempts I have found a real butcher in a village nearby.I bought 4 trotters,one pigs tail some ox tail and 5 enormous marrow bones for £5.Feeling quite inspired by all the talk of more natural food.Butcher said ox cheek is no longer available as beasts heads aren't allowed since bse.


Nonsense. I can still buy ox cheek. BSE involves the brain and spinal cord which is not present in the cheeks. I'm surprised we can still buy ox tail then since presumably the spinal cord will run the whole length of the spine, right down the tail.The reason butchers no longer sell skirt or cheek is because they are too lazy to cut the meat . It's only cheap so they figure it's not worth the effort :bash:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*butcher*

He obviously could see I knew nothing then although I did wonder about the tail as I remember it being banned at one point.Still the raw feet have been a big success,everyone chewing contentedly.I do keep laughing to myself that I asked for 5 feet and he came back with four and a tail,how silly did I feel,not to many 5 footed pigs about.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> You cannot always tell if a cat has worms. Just because you don't see tapeworm segments it don't mean it hasn't got tapeworm and threadworms are rarely seen. I have know people stand and tell me that they use this that or the other on theirt pet and it has no fleas, meanwhile they are absently scratching the fleabites up their legs and I can actually see the things on their pets. Denial is pretty powerful. After 35 years keeping cats and dogs and trying out every so called 'natural' method, I can tell you that they really do not work. I now ensure my cats and dogs (18 cats and more than 20 dogs) are wormed every 3 months with a safe prescription wormer and deflead as necessary with a safe prescription wormer. And in all the years I have kept this number of cats and dogs, I have never had anything untoward occur as a result of using these products.
> You simply cannot state that your friend's cats have never had parasites. That's supposition on your part.You prefer to believe this. If they catch and eat mice etc, I can tell you that they will have worms.And they will at some point, have fleas. Over the years I must have tried everything, including lavender oil, citronella oil, garlic capsules, homeopathy and much more besides and since I prefer my animals not to have to suffer parasites, I use the appropriate medicines now.


i am not going to argue with you. you have not met my friend or her cats, i KNOW they do not suffer with parasites. just because your animals have suffered with fleas etc does not mean all animals WILL suffer from them, some animals will never get fleas, it depends on how they are kept, where they roam, if they hunt etc etc. 
but your not going to take in anything i say, same as with anyone elses posts you do not agree with, so i really dont know why i am bothering to reply


----------

